
Working with Creately—happy diagramming - charanjit
http://www.profhacker.com/2009/11/19/working-with-createlyhappy-diagramming/
======
mhb
Bummer that Creately needs all the personal info before letting me try it.

~~~
weblocust
All the information Creately asks for is the minimum to operate your account.
Creately asks for your email address to create a login, a password so you can
be authenticated. Then asks for your name (first and last) so you can be
addressed correctly - just being polite. Then you have to agree to the terms
of service.

All pretty regular stuff really. I know though that there is a try before you
register feature coming! Keep your eyes peeled.

